# Can goats eat green winter wheat grass?



## peregrine (Dec 9, 2008)

We planted a whole enormous raised bed in winter wheat last fall. Its gotten it's seedheads and we are waiting for it to dry/golden so we can have some fun with the kids and our LIttle House on the Prairie homeschool lesson--get this we are going to take it from field to grind and make bread out of it. 
Well, it would likely be done and set by now if it hadn't been that the horses got in there and ate it back quite far over the winter when it was new and soft. Now it is stemmy and has the stalks with the seedheads but its all still green and grassy.

I want to clear out a section of the bed because I am getting antsy to plant my cukes, squash and melons. Can I let the girls chomp it? They have been refusing grass hay in the last 3 days or so. They have been in the pasture close-grazing grass and eating weeds and browsing a little. 

Would it be ok to let them eat it back slowly? A little at a time? Or is this a bad idea altogether...

Thanks!
Alisa~


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

They can definetly eat winter wheat. Just give it to them in moderation if they have only been on (Dry) hay up til now.


----------



## peregrine (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Ziggy! They LOVED it! And my donkey finished off the spot and now my cukes are in--yahoo!


----------

